# Der Anschlag, bei dem auch 14 Deutsche getötet wurden



## imc_manu

¿Qué significa getötet? Se que "töten" es "matar/asesinar..." y creo que significa "muerto" pero me gustaría que me lo aclararais. Os pongo la frase en la que me viene:
_
Der Anschlag im tunesischen Djerba, bei dem 2002 auch 14 Deutsche getötet wurden, ist nicht erwähnt._ 

Gracias de antemano, un saludo


----------



## jordi picarol

El atentado en la tunecina Djerba, en 2002, en el que también murieron (1) 14 alemanes, no se menciona.
(1) getötet wurden sería, traducido literalmente; fueron muertos, fueron matados.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Berenguer

jordi picarol said:


> El atentado en la tunecina Djerba, en 2002, en el que también murieron (1) 14 alemanes, no se menciona.
> (1) getötet wurden sería, traducido literalmente; fueron muertos, fueron matados.
> Saludos
> Jordi



Más que del resultado de que murieron, se querría resaltar el hecho de que fueron asesinados. Es decir, uno mata, pero el "matado" resulta muerto o es asesinado. En este caso están utilizando la construcción pasiva en pasado. 
Así pues mi sugerencia sería más bien " El atentado en la tunecina Djerba, en el que también 14 alemanes fueron asesinados en 2002, no es mencionado "


----------



## jordi picarol

Berenguer said:


> Más que del resultado de que murieron, se querría resaltar el hecho de que fueron asesinados. Es decir, uno mata, pero el "matado" resulta muerto o es asesinado. En este caso están utilizando la construcción pasiva en pasado.
> Así pues mi sugerencia sería más bien " El atentado en la tunecina Djerba, en el que también 14 alemanes fueron asesiandos en 2002, no es mencionado "


-
Interesante interpretación, pero es eso; una interpretación. Naturalmente las víctimas de un atentado mueren asesinadas, pero la lengua alemana, que cuenta con el vocabulario concreto y preciso para cada ocasión, hubiera usado en este caso los verbos "ermorden" o "umbringen", si hubiera querido "resaltar". El argumento, no obstante, se las trae: "...uno mata, pero el "matado" resulta muerto o es asesinado..." (!!!!!!!) Veamos, veamos; o sea que si "resulta muerto" no "es asesinado" y "si es asesinado", "no resulta muerto"...(?????) Un poco lioso eso ¿no?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Berenguer

jordi picarol said:


> -
> Interesante interpretación, pero es eso; una interpretación.



Más que una interpretación era una sugerencia, como indicaba. 



jordi picarol said:


> Naturalmente las víctimas de un atentado mueren asesinadas, pero la lengua alemana, que cuenta con el vocabulario concreto y preciso para cada ocasión, hubiera usado en este caso los verbos "ermorden" o "umbringen", si hubiera querido "resaltar".



El hecho de que en idioma original, en ese caso el alemán, no utilicen uno verbo más específico, no impide que en una traducción no literal, es decir, adaptada al lenguaje final, se pueda SUGERIR una opción diferente. 



jordi picarol said:


> El argumento, no obstante, se las trae: "...uno mata, pero el "matado" resulta muerto o es asesinado..." (!!!!!!!) Veamos, veamos; o sea que si "resulta muerto" no "es asesinado" y "si es asesinado", "no resulta muerto"...(?????) Un poco lioso eso ¿no?
> Saludos
> Jordi



Lamento que te resulte lioso, pero simplemente quería resaltar la dicotomía hecho y resultado, y hacer hincapié en el uso de la voz pasiva. Un análisis más filosófico del asunto excedería los límites de este foro.


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

La traducción con _murieron_ es la correcta. La voz pasiva alemana evita principalmente la mención del agente (_Täter/Träger_) y su intención. Otro sentido tendría con los verbos _ermorden _o _umbringen, _que presuponen intención_/_premeditación (_vorsätzlich töten_). También en el caso del castellano _asesinar_ (atención). Precisamente en esto (la intención del agente) veo poco espacio para interpretaciones (en castellano y en alemán). Morir asesinado presupone intención, morir simplemente, no: resultar muerto en un atentado no implica necesariamente que haya sido objeto de la intención del agente. La muerte puede haber sido también accidental. En efecto, en la frase alemana se escoge la frase pasiva para evitar determinar la implicación, subrayando únicamente el resultado: 14 muertos. 

La distinción en la frase: 

uno mata (agente), pero el "matado" resulta muerto (töten) o es asesinado (vorsäztlich töten), es correcta. Matar significa solo "quitar la vida". El asesinato presupone la muerte, pero no viceversa. La construcción pasiva, en este caso, tiene el objetivo de *no *tematizar en la comunicación esta diferencia.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> Saludos,
> 
> La traducción con _murieron_ es la correcta. La voz pasiva alemana evita principalmente la mención del agente (_Täter/Träger_) y su intención. Otro sentido tendría con los verbos _ermorden _o _umbringen, _que presuponen intención_/_premeditación (_vorsätzlich töten_). También en el caso del castellano _asesinar_ (atención). Precisamente en esto (la intención del agente) veo poco espacio para interpretaciones (en castellano y en alemán). Morir asesinado presupone intención, morir simplemente, no: resultar muerto en un atentado no implica necesariamente que haya sido objeto de la intención del agente. La muerte puede haber sido también accidental. En efecto, en la frase alemana se escoge la frase pasiva para evitar determinar la implicación, subrayando únicamente el resultado: 14 muertos.
> 
> La distinción en la frase:
> 
> uno mata (agente), pero el "matado" resulta muerto (töten) o es asesinado (vorsäztlich töten), es correcta. Matar significa solo "quitar la vida". El asesinato presupone la muerte, pero no viceversa. La construcción pasiva, en este caso, tiene el objetivo de *no *tematizar en la comunicación esta diferencia.


-
Una persona está muerta independientemente de lo que haya causado el deceso. Se está muerto o no. No hay disyuntiva posible. Decir que: resulta muerto o es asesinado, es un absurdo. Muerto está, haya sido asesinado o sufrido un infarto. Puedes preguntar ¿ha muerto asesinado o por otras causas?, pero decir ¿ha muerto o ha sido asesinado? tiene tanta lógica como decir: era de noche y sin embargo llovía.
Matar significa solo "quitar la vida". Bueno, y el asesinato ¿qué es lo que quita?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

Generalmente el lenguaje cotidiano castellano presupone la disyunción exclusiva XOR: _o esto o aquello_. En sentido estricto (más aún _rechtslogisch_), no debe entenderse en nuestro caso una disyunción exclusiva (XOR, entweder-oder), sino una disyunción lógica inclusiva (OR). Esto quiere decir que si afirmamos "es asesinado", _implicamos _el estado correspondiente a dicha condición, sin invalidar la disyunción. Para esto es necesario considerar una lectura completa de la frase, incluyendo los paréntesis (*töten*/vorsätzlich *töten*). 

Así, el criterio de distinción es la intencionalidad (_Vorsatz_). Esto es importante para entender correctamente la diferencia entre el verbo _töten_, usado en la frase, y otros verbos alemanes que subrayan explicitamente la intencionalidad del agente, como los citados _ermorden_ (el castellano _asesinar_), _umbrigen _y símiles.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> Generalmente el lenguaje cotidiano castellano presupone la disyunción exclusiva XOR: _o esto o aquello_. En sentido estricto (más aún _rechtslogisch_), no debe entenderse en nuestro caso una disyunción exclusiva (XOR, entweder-oder), sino una disyunción lógica inclusiva (OR). Esto quiere decir que si afirmamos "es asesinado", _implicamos _el estado correspondiente a dicha condición, sin invalidar la disyunción. Para esto es necesario considerar una lectura completa de la frase, incluyendo los paréntesis (*töten*/vorsätzlich *töten*).
> 
> Así, el criterio de distinción es la intencionalidad (_Vorsatz_). Esto es importante para entender correctamente la diferencia entre el verbo _töten_, usado en la frase, y otros verbos alemanes que subrayan explicitamente la intencionalidad del agente, como los citados _ermorden_ (el castellano _asesinar_), _umbrigen _y símiles.


No sé los demás, pero yo llevo muchísimos años con esto del castellano y no había notado que mi lenguaje cotidiano presupusiera la disyunción exclusiva. A decir verdad no estoy nada seguro de que presuponga ningún tipo de disyunción. De hecho contamos con una expresión: esto,aquello o lo de más allá. Es de lo más castiza y no parece que sea muy "disyunción". De todas las manera tengo que preguntarle a mi amigo el forense si, en un caso evidente de asesinato, tras comprobar que el asesinado está muerto, descarta o no descarta la disyunción. O bien, si en su caso la invalida.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Berenguer

Geviert said:


> Saludos,
> 
> [...] Morir asesinado presupone intención, morir simplemente, no: resultar muerto en un atentado no implica necesariamente que haya sido objeto de la intención del agente. La muerte puede haber sido también accidental. En efecto, en la frase alemana se escoge la frase pasiva para evitar determinar la implicación, subrayando únicamente el resultado: 14 muertos.



Gramaticalmente hablando, ninguna objeción al respecto. Sin embargo, creo que un atentado la intencionalidad está implicita, y aunque en alemán se use la voz pasiva no interfiere en que en la traducción se complete el significado atendiendo al hecho en sí. Pero insisto, muy apropiada la aclaración (tan bien argumentada) y se agradece refrescar estas complicaciones «pasivas» alemanas.



			
				jordi picarol said:
			
		

> Decir que: resulta muerto o es asesinado, es un absurdo. Muerto está, haya sido asesinado o sufrido un infarto.



La verdad es que a un criminalista esta afirmación le parecería tal y como tu dices, absurda. Y menos aún en una oración como la que nos atañe que habla de un atentado en el que implicitamente se entiende que no murieron sino que fueron matados, es decir, asesinados, al margen de que, como bien ha dicho Geviert, en alemán se haya optado por esa omisión gracias a la pasiva.


----------



## imc_manu

Muchas gracias, me habeis aclarado bastante, aunque esto se haya convertido en un tema de debate más que en una aclaración, os doy las gracias


----------

